# Laws in Utah



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

I have used the search a million different ways till Sunday to find this topic....I know I am missing something, I am sure I am not the only one to ask this question. If someone can ether post a link or give me a definitive answer too whether or not slingshot ownership or use in Salt Lake City area is illegal. And if you can hunt "Anything" useful, rabbit, squirrel? I have searched all over and my next step will be a call to the Fish and Game and the Police. Really wanna leave them out of it if I can, do not want to invite any prying eyes. Would really stink, to not shoot in my backyard any more.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Check at your local gun shop... maybe the would know or be able to help.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Excellent idea, thank you.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I looked this up out of interest, and found this official site:

http://www.co.davis.ut.us/sheriff/shooting_laws_facts/restrictions_by_city.cfm

Here is what is says for* North Salt Lake (Utah)* - I'm not at all familiar with your part of the world, but this may be correct. There is no special mention of slingshots, but "*instrument to propel or throw missiles"* seems to cover the issue. Chances are that you probably can use a slingshot outside the city limits in the so-called "hunting areas", but don't take my word for it.

Your safest bet would be to ask a legal expert: one way of doing discretely so would be to say that a "son (or daughter) is "writing a school essay on the subject" and asking someone at the university law faculty: they should normally be pleased to help you.

Here is the legal text for North Salt Lake:

*City Ordinance 13-30-3-11. Discharge firearms and hunting.*


Discharge of Firearms Prohibited. It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge any firearm (any gun, revolver, pistol, rifle or firearm of any kind or nature, or any air gun *or any other such type instrument designated to propel or throw missiles*.) *within the limits of the City *except as otherwise specifically provided in the following sections.
*Firearms May Be Discharged*.
At the City Police target range, (a private range);
At a regularly conducted school as part of a supervised course of instruction;
At a regularly organized gun club, shooting range where the range and facilities have been approved by the City Council;
In self defense or in any case of any peace officer in the discharge of his duty;
*In areas of the city designated as hunting areas* provided that no firearms shall be discharged within six hundred (600) feet of any house, dwelling or other structure.


Another example: for the city of Bountiful, it actually does mention slingshots:

*City Ordinance 10-1-109. Firearms and Weapons.*

It is unlawful:


to hunt within the City limits of Bountiful;
to discharge any air gun, BB gun, *slingshot*, crossbow, bow and arrows, *or similar contrivance;*
to discharge any firearm within the City, or when the projectile will come to rest or is intended to come to rest within the City limits. This shall not apply, however, to peace officers acting within the scope of their duties, or to those acting in reasonable self-defense, or to patrons of a lawfully operated shooting range.

The term *"city limits"* needs to be verified, and how it applies to where you are.

I always had the impression that shooting an air gun, slingshot, or other non-firearm type of shooting instruments in your back yard would be no big deal in the USA: in some respects, your laws are almost more restrictive :wacko:. Here in Switzerland, we are authorized to shoot with these items on privately owned land (there is no such definition as "city limits"), providing that basic safety measures are implemented i.e. the projectile must not leave the premises (a good backstop is essential). I believe that similar legislation applies in Germany and the U.K.as well.

Interesting facts.


----------

